# Drain hole must be punched NSTAR Requirments



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

wow.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i always bother the linemen for books like that. i guess i should read it  it explains the 5th terminal like what i asked about in my thread


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

The GEC is a drain for lightning surges therefore it is a drain hole in which you pass the drain through.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> i always bother the linemen for books like that. i guess i should read it  it explains the 5th terminal like what i asked about in my thread


Yeah i posted that link in your thread as well take it and book mark it..


You can call them and they will send you one for free.:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> wow.


We were discussing meter sockets earler and some of the guys think it is ok to use the 1/4" KO for the GEC ,,.

It is a drain hole.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

kwired said:


> The GEC is a drain for lightning surges therefore it is a drain hole in which you pass the drain through.


:laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Harry that is a pdf from Nstar-- they do not make the meter bases. In my experience there are always two drain holes in the back corners of the can. I don't see a need to punch out the 1/4" hole unless the egc is going in there.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> We were discussing meter sockets earler and some of the guys think it is ok to use the 1/4" KO for the GEC ,,.
> 
> It is a drain hole.


Harry... that damn ko is for the GEC not drain holes! The drain holes are actually HOLES that exist in the back rear of the cans from the factory. a weep hole is not a KO - no matter of the size.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Harry... that damn ko is for the GEC not drain holes! The drain holes are actually HOLES that exist in the back rear of the cans from the factory. a weep hole is not a KO - no matter of the size.


Is there an echo in here....


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Doesn't it say in the '11 that we're allowed to drill up to 1/4" holes in enclosures for the intent to drain?

Wouldn't knocking a 1/4" hole that's pre-punched out of a 3R enclosure fit that description?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Is there an echo in here....


well if he doesnt read it the first time.. maybe the second time.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Harry that is a pdf from Nstar-- they do not make the meter bases. In my experience there are always two drain holes in the back corners of the can. I don't see a need to punch out the 1/4" hole unless the egc is going in there.


That is what they are requiring...

I know about the corner drain holes..

BTW that Drain hole is smaller then 1/4 " it is about 1/8" and it is located in the back or the pan just to the right of the 2' concentric KO.

Either way the Electrical Inspectors will not allow the GEC to leave the pan unprotected around here it is always in pipe or flex..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> well if he doesnt read it the first time.. maybe the second time.:thumbsup:


I think Harry is checking meter base PDF's. It seems we did this at MH years ago and came to find that the ko was fine to use for the gec.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> That is what they are requiring...
> 
> I know about the corner drain holes..
> 
> ...



I don't doubt this one bit Harry but that is a local thing. I thought you were saying it is a violation everywhere to use the 1/4" ko.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Doesn't it say in the '11 that we're allowed to drill up to 1/4" holes in enclosures for the intent to drain?
> 
> Wouldn't knocking a 1/4" hole that's pre-punched out of a 3R enclosure fit that description?


Do you have that code handy.?:thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I don't doubt this one bit Harry but that is a local thing. I thought you were saying it is a violation everywhere to use the 1/4" ko.


NO not at all that very's all around the USA..This is a mass thing..


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Do you have that code handy.?:thumbsup:


Negative, I'm about 20 minutes away from my 2011, and I do not have the 2011 pdf, as of yet. Still trying to locate a copy. I'll look it up when I get home. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Negative, I'm about 20 minutes away from my 2011, and I do not have the 2011 pdf, as of yet. Still trying to locate a copy. I'll look it up when I get home. :thumbsup:


Ok i will dig in and see if i can find it..:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> We were discussing meter sockets earler and some of the guys think it is ok to use the 1/4" KO for the GEC ,,.
> 
> It is a drain hole.


It is not a drain hole, ask the manufacturer what it is our take a look at the instructions if you have trouble with the basic info.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> NO not at all that very's all around the USA..This is a mass thing..


Only for you Harry.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Only for you Harry.


Welcome back i hope your nap was good...:laughing:


Did you look at the PDF?

The drain holes from the factory in the bottom corners have been there for as long as i can remember so tell me why would they be demanding that the drain hole be punched if there are drain holes at the corners that have been there for years..:blink:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Do you have that code handy.?:thumbsup:


Okay, ready for this Harry?

Article 314.15 in the 2011 NEC says absolutely nothing about field modifying an enclosure with a drain hole up to 1/4".



So flip to the MA Amendment for that Article and you'll see that a field modified drain hole up to 1/4" is allowed. 

:thumbup:

I knew I saw it somewhere.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Okay, ready for this Harry?
> 
> Article 314.15 in the 2011 NEC says absolutely nothing about field modifying an enclosure with a drain hole up to 1/4".
> 
> ...


Got it...:thumbup:

Mass Electrical code...

*314.15. *Revise this section by inserting the following sentence between the first and second sentences of the NEC text: "Drainage openings not larger than 6 mm (¼ in.) shall be permitted to be installed in the field."


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Welcome back i hope your nap was good...:laughing:


Nap and I got lucky with my wife.:thumbsup:




> The drain holes from the factory in the bottom corners have been there for as long as i can remember so tell me why would they be demanding that the drain hole be punched if there are drain holes at the corners that have been there for years..:blink:


Oh Harry.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

What it fails to say is, how many 1/4" field modified drainage holes are allowed. :devil2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Nap and I got lucky with my wife.:thumbsup:
> .



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Harry.. i dont think the drain hole needs to be punched near as much as you need to be punched.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Oh Harry.





> The drain holes from the factory in the bottom corners have been there for as long as i can remember so tell me why would they be demanding that the drain hole be punched if there are drain holes at the corners that have been there for years..:blink:


No answer??:blink:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Harry.. i dont think the drain hole needs to be punched near as much as you need to be punched.



Thanks..:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Thanks..:laughing::laughing:


:thumbup1::jester:


----------

